# "Gratuito" acento



## Sonhadora

Olá de novo!

Gostaria de precisar se nas palavras como "gratuito, intuito, circuito", etc. o ditongo "ui" é acrescente ou decrescente? Será "GratUito" mesmo?

Obrigada!


----------



## Tony100000

Não sei o que quer dizer com crescente ou decrescente, mas se estiver a perguntar pela sílaba tónica, todas essas palavras a têm com "ui".

gra-TUI-to
in-TUI-to
cir-CUI-to


----------



## Vanda

Ditongo decrescente


> *Ditongos decrescentes* – Primeira vogal forte e segunda fraca. Estes ditongos são representados graficamente por: ai, ei, éi, ui; au, eu, éu, iu, ou, no caso, sempre seguidos por _i_ ou _u_.
> no momento da separação silábica, atente que as formas de ditongos “ui”, como em fluido e gratuito são inseparáveis, porém, nada impede que os seus derivados sejam separáveis.
> *Fluido – *Flui-do (Inseparável)
> *Fluidez – *Flu-i-dez (Separável)


----------



## Monicaallred

Sonhadora,

Conforme já é possível depreender da explicação que Vanda deu, _gratuito _e_ intuito _tem ditongos decrescentes, tanto que o _i _não é acentuado, como deveria ser se se tratasse de um ditongo crescente.

Quanto a _circuito, _pelas regras, também se trata de um ditongo descrescente. No entanto, eu, que  sou paulistana, não pronuncio essa palavra da maneira como a gramática normativa indica que deva ser pronunciada. Ao invés de dizer _circuito_, com ênfase no _u, _pronuncio _circuíto, _com ênfase no _i. _Não sei se se trata de uma idiossincrasia, de algo regional ou de um fenômeno generalizado.


----------



## guihenning

É um fenômeno bem generalizado, no Brasil, pronunciarem «circuito» de maneira esdrúxula.


----------



## anaczz

Não é esdrúxula, é paroxítona, de qualquer forma.


----------



## guihenning

anaczz said:


> Não é esdrúxula, é paroxítona, de qualquer forma.




Sim sim, eu quis dizer _esdrúxulo_ como sinônimo de estranho.


----------



## anaczz




----------



## Tony100000

Vanda said:


> Ditongo decrescente



Agradeço a explicação, Vanda. 
Realmente não tinha conhecimento disso.


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade, só citei uma gramática on-line, Tony. Está no link.


----------



## xiskxisk

Sem acento lê-se UI, ditongo decrescente, tal como em CUIDO, FUI, RUI.

Podes ver a diferença comparado a palavra fluido e fluído:
http://www.forvo.com/word/fluido/#pt
http://www.forvo.com/word/fluído/#pt

Podes também ouvir:
http://www.forvo.com/word/gratuito/#pt
http://www.forvo.com/word/circuito/#pt


----------



## Sonhadora

Muito obrigada por todas as respostas!





Monicaallred said:


> Sonhadora,
> 
> Conforme já é possível depreender da explicação que Vanda deu, _gratuito _e_ intuito _tem ditongos decrescentes, tanto que o _i _não é acentuado, como deveria ser se se tratasse de um ditongo crescente.
> 
> Quanto a _circuito, _pelas regras, também se trata de um ditongo descrescente. No entanto, eu, que  sou paulistana, não pronuncio essa palavra da maneira como a gramática normativa indica que deva ser pronunciada. Ao invés de dizer _circuito_, com ênfase no _u, _pronuncio _circuíto, _com ênfase no _i. _Não sei se se trata de uma idiossincrasia, de algo regional ou de um fenômeno generalizado.



Interessante. Haverá mais "fenômenos generalizados" do tipo (com acento no I)?


----------



## Monicaallred

Sonhadora,

Eu não saberia dizer se há outros fenômenos generalizados desse tipo. Mas acredito que sim. Aliás, para dizer a verdade, conheço muitas pessoas que pronunciam "gratuíto" (ditongo crescente portanto) ao invés do que as normas gramaticais recomendam, ou seja, "gratuito" (ditongo decrescente).


----------



## Nino83

Sonhadora said:


> Muito obrigada por todas as respostas!
> Interessante. Haverá mais "fenômenos generalizados" do tipo (com acento no I)?



O infopédia (pronúncia portuguesa) diz que são decrescentes.
O Dicionário fonético diz que são decrescentes na pronúncia portuguesa, [siɾ.kˈuj.tu] [ĩ.tˈuj.tu] [gɾɐ.tˈuj.tu] e que são crescentes na pronúncia carioca "padrão" e paulistana [sih.kwˈi.tʊ] [ĩ.twˈi.tʊ] [gɾa.twˈi.tʊ] pelo contrário seriam decrescentes na pronúncia carioca "não padrão", [sih.kˈuj.tʊ] [ĩ.tˈuj.tʊ] [gɾa.tˈuj.tʊ].

http://www.portaldalinguaportuguesa.org/index.php?action=lemma&id=33110
http://www.portaldalinguaportuguesa.org/index.php?action=lemma&lemma=14590
http://www.portaldalinguaportuguesa.org/index.php?action=lemma&lemma=45734

Mexerica é experto de pronúncia do nordeste.

Na verdade, não sei o que é o carioca e o paulistano padrão e não padrão.


----------



## Monicaallred

Nino83,

Sou paulistana e não me lembro de pessoas de São Paulo falando "intuíto". "Gratuíto" ouço com frequência e eu mesma pronuncio "circuíto", mas no que diz respeito à palavra _intuito_, só conheço a ditongação conforme a gramática normativa dita (ou seja, com ditongo decrescente).


----------



## Nino83

Oi, Monica.

Sim, tem razão.
Eu ouvi sempre "intúito", "gratúito" na televisão, nas canções.
Provavelmente há qualquer erro no dicionário, porque eles dizem que "muito" também seria [mwˈĩ.tʊ] em paulistano e carioca padrão, mas isso parece-me múito (!) estranho.


----------



## mglenadel

Se um carioca padrão dissesse "gratuíto" seria convidado a se retirar... de volta para São Paulo.


----------



## guihenning

Pronúncia padrão? Nah…
Natural para o falante que os ditongos sejam decrescentes, a menos que sejam acentuados, ou hiatos. É uma questão de índole [da língua portuguesa]. O que eu não entendo é como e por que tanta gente no Brasil insiste em falar errado e como há dicionários que sequer abonem isso como "pronúncia padrão".
Sobre gramática: não é o que a gramática normativa diz. É algo natural da língua, não sendo, portanto, algo que se deve aprender com um livro.
Eu até fico perguntando a mim mesmo como é que CU vira /kw/ em português pra quem pronuncia «cirkwíto»…


----------



## Nino83

Oi guihenning.
A palavra _gratúito_ deriva do latim _gratuītus_ ("i" longa e accentuada), por isso o dicionário de pronúncia italiano diz que é permitida mas para fazer alarde, para ostentar (seria a pronúncia latina).
Pelo contrário, intúito e circúito derivam do latim _intuĭtus_ e _circuĭtus_ ("i" breve e não acentuada), e as pronúncias com ditongos crescentes, mesmo que sejam permitidas, tem que evitá-las (são pronúncias populares que existiam no latim vulgar também).
Todavia, meso aquí as pronúncias comuns são com o ditongo decrescente. 

EDIT: 
A pronúncia popular _circuíto_ foi usada por alguns escritores e poetas toscanos do 1300 ao 1600, provavelmente pela influência dos participios passados em _-ito_ (o verbo _circuire > circuíto_, em português _circuitar > circuitado_)


----------



## xiskxisk

guihenning said:


> Pronúncia padrão? Nah…
> Natural para o falante que os ditongos sejam decrescentes, a menos que sejam acentuados, ou hiatos. É uma questão de índole [da língua portuguesa]. O que eu não entendo é como e por que tanta gente no Brasil insiste em falar errado e como há dicionários que sequer abonem isso como "pronúncia padrão".
> Sobre gramática: não é o que a gramática normativa diz. É algo natural da língua, não sendo, portanto, algo que se deve aprender com um livro.
> Eu até fico perguntando a mim mesmo como é que CU vira /kw/ em português pra quem pronuncia «cirkwíto»…



Pior é período! Não sei como é no Brasil, mas em Portugal quase toda a gente pronuncia periúdo.


----------



## guihenning

xiskxisk said:


> Pior é período! Não sei como é no Brasil, mas em Portugal quase toda a gente pronuncia periúdo.


Chega a doer os ouvidos! Meu professor de história costumava falar «_periúdo_»


----------



## Outsider

Para dizer a verdade, já ouvi dizer quer "gratúito" (ditongo decrescente) quer "gratuíto" (ditongo crescente), e quer "circúito" quer "circuíto". Parece-me possível que a segunda pronúncia tenha sido influenciada pelo espanhol.
Quanto a "intuito", sempre ouvi "intúito".


----------

